# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فلاشات : فلاشه الهاتف الرشيق iTel_Prime_4

## asaad wahsh

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير
عيد مبارك عليكم
احبابنا نواصل ما انقطع عن بحثنا للفلاشات الرسميه المخباءه  اليوم لدينا فلاشه الهاتف الرشيق iTel_Prime_4 www.4gsmmaroc.com
iTel_Prime_4_SC7731_V017_20180601_7.0* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *كل عام وانتم بخير
والي اللقاء في موضوع اخر
ان شاء الله*

----------

